# Links gehen nicht



## Guest (14. Mrz 2004)

Hallo ich brauche hilfe


Ich habe seit einiger zeit probleme verschiedene links zu öffnen

beispiel:http://www.rtl.de/comedy/comedy_831861.php DIE VIDEOS  oder
www.happytreefriends.com die Videos in der rubrik watch episodes 

Wenn ich drauf klicke passiert gar nichts er zeigt mir nur unten links in der ecke ein gelbes dreieck mit ausrufezeichen und folgenden fehlermeldungen: 

mehrere fehlermeldungen mit folgendem inhalt

zeile1            teilweise verschiedene ziffern  
zeichen1           teilweise verschiedene ziffern  
fehler: Objekt erwartet 
code:0

und 

zeile:47
zeichen:3
fehler:ariadne_text"text ist undefiniert
code:0

Ich habe bereits java neu installiert mehrmals das betriebssystem draufgespielt und gewechselt zwischen win2000 und winxp beide betriebssysteme mit servicepacks installiert

ich glaube der fehler tritt erst dann auf sobald ich das servicepack installiere

Was mir aufgefallen ist auf der seite www.Happytreefriends.com wenn ich die taste f5 bzw aktualisieren drücke und gleichzeit auf den link für die videos klicke startet das video, sobald ich aber die seite komplett fertig laden lasse funzt der link net mehr 

ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## bummerland (14. Mrz 2004)

dein problem hat nichts mit java zu tun, sondern mit javascript. 

Java ist *nicht* JavaScript!!


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2004)

kenne mich da nicht so aus aber wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte habe schon sämtliche foren abgesucht


----------



## bummerland (14. Mrz 2004)

hast du denn schon mal nen anderen browser ausprobiert, z.B. Mozilla?


----------



## Guest (15. Mrz 2004)

ja hab ich netscape, mozilla, offline explorer, opera alles schon getestet nichts geht


----------

